# Versa Note 2015 SR - problem with back-up camera



## LittleBlackLawnMower (Apr 19, 2016)

I just bought a Versa Note SR 2015 2 months ago. All was well until I noticed something odd with the backup camera image. I think the camera shifted - there is 1/3 of the camera image now apparently seeing the bumper. Took it to the dealer and they say there is nothing to fix; that this is normal. Does anyone else have a backup camera? Would you mind letting me know or sharing a photo? Am I crazy?


----------



## LittleBlackLawnMower (Apr 19, 2016)

Looks like my first try at adding an image did not work. lets see if this works.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

If the dealer has made you doubt yourself, the dealer is doing his/her job.
Ask for an affidavit from a dealership principal declaring the same thing as you heard. See what happens.

It may be a paradox that, by lying about your car, that person is revealing the truth about him/her self.

Using a mirror if necessary, see if you can find what caused the camera or bumper to shift. Maybe add LokTite or a homemade bracket to prevent this in the future. Have a helper watch the screen if you move anything, the factory may have a special alignment fixture.

IIRC I've heard of a malfunctioning security system suddenly locking the steering wheel at 60 MPH and the owner being told that this was normal.


----------



## easy rider (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi there, have the same year and model Versa/Note and backup camera shows the same as
yours and as far as I know, always has.


----------

